# Oil pressure switch location



## simont122 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone point me in the direction where the oil pressure switch is located on a Q7/Toureag 3.6 V6 BHK engine?

Thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm pretty sure it's right on the oil filter housing. 
Edit: BLV in my Passat but here is the oil filter housing. You can't see from this pic but it's on the top/passenger side of the housing. 
If your engine is mounted longitudinal I'm guessing a bit easier to get at. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

